# Have hit a wall with low fodmap diet, going to go SCD now..



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I think the guys at scd lifestyle make a convincing case and their book is insanely detailed for every step of the way. I plan to prepare all my food for the intro diet tomorrow, then run through that for 3-5 days, then onto the proceeding phases. What I found with low fodmap is reduction in symptoms did occur, but no healing benefits. It made me feel as if I were eating a special diet to feel slightly less cruddy. Low fodmap diet and SCD seem quite different and SCD makes more sense to me after doing more research. I would like to attempt not only reduction in symptoms but also trying to heal my gut and gut balance. I am also sick of shooting in the dark and trying so many different things, hopefully SCD will work and greatly simplify my life. I suspect I may unfortunately lose weight on the first couple phases but think SCD is worth a shot.

I also suspect my underlying cause of post infection ibs-a is SIBO. I'm booked into the doc tomorrow and will press him for a breath test.

Has anyone here stuck to SCD 'religiously' and had success? I mean really gone through all the phases properly?


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Phew, spent the entire day cooking up my SCD intro plan. Everything is now in the fridge and ready to go for my start tomorrow, I have enough intro plan food to last the 3-5 days. Looking forward to starving out my SIBO.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm 1.2 days into SCD intro and holeeeee freaking die off batman. My stomach is flat as a board and already no symptoms of IBS, but the die off is hitting me like a ton of bricks. dizziness, headache, extreme fatigue. Die you little buggers die!


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

midway into day 2, slept like a log due to mass of die off symptoms but today I feel like a new man. I have not felt this good in 6 months (before my issues began). I am absolutely astonished by how great I feel. Fingers crossed this is a new beginning. 6 months of feeling like crap and in 2 days of SCD I feel on top of the world, unreal.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

finished day 3 of intro. Having big waves of die off. Day1 die off consisted of 5-7 symptoms, today on day 3 just lethargic. Stomach is feeling pretty good. Slightly constipated as no movements in last 3 days, but tomorrow I can introduce butternut squash which is high in fibre, might start to get things moving. I definitely feel something is happening inside my belly, in a good way.

I have ordered some SCD friendly supplements:

scdophilus -3bln

scdophilus -10bln

scd yoghurt starter culture

scd multivitamin

scd calcium

since I'm in NZ it will be next week before I get them.

So far so good, but the SCD intro and early phases will certainly have you craving foods you can't have. I'm not deviating at all, it's tough but the payoff can be worth it. I feel MUCH better on this than I ever have on 2 months of low fodmap diet and this is only day 3 of SCD.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

just a quick update. Another good day of no symptoms in my gut and die off is fading, started Phase1 of the diet as well. My only complaint is constipation, 4 days now with no movement. I attribute it to the radical diet change, in hindsight I probably should have slowly transitioned into it rather than cold turkey on the carbs. The die off may be causing the constipation as well, not sure. I have a suppository laxative if push comes to shove, but I'm going to give it one more day or two and try to keep it natural. Pharmacist said 4 days was a while but if I have no pain or discomfort I can try to see it through. Anyone know the upper threshold for constipation? As I type this before bed I almost have an urge to go, so hopefully in the morning I'll be right.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually about a week-ish is when the concern really starts. If your appetite is still good and you do occasionally fart, or can hear gut sounds (may need a stethescope or sometimes I can hear mine if I lay down in the bathtub as it is kind of an echo chamber that will make them sound louder) then things haven't gotten obstructed, yet.

If you get nauseated, stop farting, or if you can normally hear gut sounds in some way and the gut is silent, then get seen ASAP as you may need medical intervention to get the obstruction out.

I wouldn't take the calcium until things start moving again. And if you tend to stop up a lot of the diet you may need to balance it with magnesium to help keep things going.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Kathleen! This has been a bit frustrating. On one hand I feel better than I have in 6 months. If I could just 'get things moving' I think I would almost feel normal. I panicked and used an enema laxative thing, not a good move. It burned big time, then within 1 minute major urge, the liquid then came out, then the urge was so strong i had to strain to get a small amount of stool out, maybe 3/4 a cup. I guess at least things moved a little. The straining also re-injured a small fissure (or Hemi) so slight blood on toilet paper. Grr..

So now I am trying the following-

2 extremely ripe bananas a day (starting with 1)

3 tablespoons organic virgin coconut oil a day

300mg magnesium morning and night

I know I'm kind of shooting in the dark but the soft fiber of the banana and lube of the coconut oil might get things moving? I feel like I have nothing to lose, at this point I would be happy with a little bit of D! At least all other symptoms are gone


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like a reasonable plan to help push any dried up stool along.

You might also drink a bit more water than usual (unless you are already pretty maxed out on that) so you don't need to pull as much out of the stool.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Might be making progress on the constipation. Was getting worried as still no passage of much of anything for 7 days so last night out of desperation took 2 coloxyl (softner + laxative). This morning passed a decent amount. (sorry if too much info) I think I had a large contorted dry piece from pre-scd diet that really clogged me up. What came after that piece resembled more of a soft formed stool so I am hopefull things can move more freely now. I did feel a blockage beyond my normal ability to pass and hopefully it is now gone.

As for SCD diet after a week or so I am pretty much symptom free right now, the last remaining hurdle is the constipation.

Another thing that screwed me up was before SCD I was on day 7 of Yakult and started having great daily stools. One study showed reduction of constipation via Yakult's shirota strain by 80%. I hate the commercial marketing and artificial concoction that is yakult but will begrudgingly admit it works for me. But I stopped yakult as it was not "SCD Legal". Bad move, I should have stayed on it. I'm back on Yakult now (day 2), so will see how my progress is in 4-5 more days.

In closing if I can get regularity restored I will feel completely cured. So far so good.


----------



## alan687 (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks for sharing this, and no its not too much info, in my eyes the more the better,

youve got me interested in SCD now and im doing a bit of reaserch, i realy need to change my diet to see if i can balance myself out.

if you dont mind me asking, could you give me a bit of information about your background, if you suffer from diorrea or constipation? and any medical condations the doctor said you had.

thanks again

(first time poster,had IBS-D for 3 years now)


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

39yrs old never a stomach issue in my life, then something happened to me 6 months ago and I haven't been the same. I just didn't feel right after a day in town and having lunch and coffee. Not sure what but it started as severe heartburn which eventually settled and then gut issues began. After some time I realised I became intolerate to a huge amount of foods: gluten, lactose, lectin, fructose malabsorbtion, etc. Eating those foods unknowingly gave me loose and D type stools, lots of urgency etc. Going low fodmap and keeping a food diary is how I stumbled onto the intolerances. Going off the intolerances halted ALL D, but now has me with C. I then hit a wall on fodmap without the C improving and still some bloating etc., went SCD and all symptoms stay away while on SCD aside from the C but it's still early days on the SCD diet and I am slowly ramping up probiotics and magnesium. It is known to get some C when starting SCD for 2-3 weeks. If I can just get some regularity back I think SCD will have me feeling 100% "normal". I definitely suspect I have SIBO after a reaction to a new item last night. I'm now trying to use SCD to help reduce the SIBO and supplement some items to attack the SIBO (enteric coated peppermint, fresh garlic, fresh ginger). I am meeting with a GI specialist in 1 month and will 'demand' a breath test. Once we confirm SIBO I may try SCD + Rifaximin routine see if I can nuke this thing for good and get back to normal.

P.S. seen GP's 5 times

had endoscopy -clear

no colonoscopy yet


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok SCD going better, bowel movements improving. The biggest change was when I began eating a raw diced garlic clove with each meal and taking enteric coated peppermint capsules -also 1 tbsp coconut oil with each meal. My gut was like it was given a big antihistamine and cleared up. Maybe it is killing off some SIBO. Back to the SCD I am beginning to struggle and am afraid I will need to veer slightly off course. I am encountering extreme dry mouth and eyes, even drinking 3 litres of water a day. This seems to be a known issue with low carb diets. So I am now going to add 1/2 cup of "illegal" carbs to each meal in hopes this is just enough to give me a carb boost and a bit of energy level back. I will take it up to 1 cup of illegal carbs per meal if needed and monitor my situation. Maybe getting carbs from vege works for some people but it's not worked for me. I think right now I will just keep 70-80% SCD and continue to bomb my system with garlic and other anti-SIBO compounds. SOon I'll be adding grapefruitseed extract (should arrive tomorrow). Overall things are feeling pretty good, zero bloating or symptoms. I was constipated but that looks to be clearing up. All this continues to point to SIBO as my main issue. Unfortunately I can meet my gastro specialist until the 26th. After that some tests and maybe a course of Xifaxamin will be in order to continue the fight.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Pukekonz
What is SCD.
For yr constipation introduce linseeds/flaxseeds to yr diet. Grind up and add 2tbs to oats etc. drink lots of water after too as they absorb liquids and might hv the opposite effect without water.


----------



## Steve123c (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi pukekonz,

Please tell us how you're doing now. I'm on low FODMAP for a few weeks and feeling better but I feel that progress had stopped. thinking about trying SCD next.


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

Can I suggest the use of fresh sauerkraut? It is a fantastic probiotic food but it must be fresh not off a supermarket shelf! Make it yourself or Google it, Have a small spoonful before each meal.

The question of healing: The two foods I always recommend are bone broth and animal fat - for the fat-soluble vitamins. For some, fat is a no-no to start with but build on it as you recover.

Bone broth is full of great nutrition for a gut that is upset or not absorbing properly. Slow simmering of animal bones (overnight in a slow cooker is good) for several hours, accompanied by Himalayan crystal salt, pepper, onion/garlic, veg trimmings and herbs makes great stock. Strain all the flavourings out and drink the broth at least once a day. This is wonderful stuff and has been given as a tonic for thousands of years.

Diana


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I have been 5 years on SCD. After repeating the intro last week, D has stopped. I am still in pain, weak and cannot concentrate. Still trying to solve my puzzle. In my case, sitting worsens the symptoms.


----------



## Joana (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi!

For me, giving up gluten and dairy made me gain back weight (I lost 10kg, 22 pounds) and have energy back (I coulnd´t walk...). Low FODMAP diet made my bloating and cramps disappear. I have never tryed SCD but my nutricionist says that due to the extreme fatigue and weight loss it would be dangerous to give up carbs.

I suppose each case is a case...

Hope you get better!


----------



## Joana (Sep 8, 2014)

Low FODMAP vs SCD, an interesting article:

http://www.ibsfree.net/news/2014/4/24/comparison-of-the-fodmap-approach-with-the-specific-carbohydrate-diet-scd


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

You sound similar to me, do a course of Symprove, they can ship anywhere. It is the closest treatment to a fecal transplant. Also, google thier independent scientific studies. A new study showed it was the only effective probiotic therapy out of all the top brands. 3 month course and you will be sorted. Not affiliated just massive help from it, only drawback it's bloody expensive.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for your inputs. I gave up gluten five years ago when I started SCD, and it was not the final solution. I've been reading about FODMAP and Symprove recently.

I think I am eating low FODMAP right now, as I am eating meat, fish, carrots, zucchini, butternut squash, buttercup squash and green beans. Also olive oil, coconut oil, sesame oil, salt and pepper.

I never decided to try Symprove because it is not SCD-legal (I think). Besides that, I have already tried many different probiotics with no effects. Nevertheless, I might try it in the future if I see no further improvements with the diet.


----------

